# when do u send out 1099 ?



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I worked last year for a fellow forum member here and he took my SS # and had me fill out the 1099 forum etc but till today i still didnt get my 1099 back 


when should i expect it ? i cant get in touch with him again or else i would call him


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

maybe he never filed it and you are free and clear.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

bribrius;507269 said:


> maybe he never filed it and you are free and clear.


hmm but i filled it my self and he didnt wanna pay me till i signed it and sent it back to him before i started working

maybe i am all free and clear


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

should have been mailed on or before jan 31st. less than six hundred i dont think he is required to file or you are required to claim. not sure what he paid you.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

who did you sub for.if you dont have it you can estimate by how much you were paid 

afew yrs ago i didnt get my 1099 till march


JR


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

Recieving a 1099 is a formality. Assuming that you know how much you made from him, just figure accordingly. You don't send a copy to the IRS. I get about a dozen of them each year and I rarely open them.


----------



## Sealer (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't remember exactly, I'd have to ask my wife. But, I'm pretty sure it's a later deadline than a W-2. Why don't you call the guy and ask what's up?


----------



## Sealer (Dec 15, 2007)

OOOPS! Disregard that question in my previous post! I CAN read.....honest!


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Who cares about a silly 1099 form. If you added the income into your recievables you're all set.

1099's only matter to businesses that are run like a cash job under the table.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Woodland;507545 said:


> Recieving a 1099 is a formality. Assuming that you know how much you made from him, just figure accordingly. You don't send a copy to the IRS. I get about a dozen of them each year and I rarely open them.


Same here. I had my taxes done on 1/15 and recieved 2 1099's just yesterday. Never opened them, just put them with the tax packet.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Snowpower;508728 said:


> Who cares about a silly 1099 form. If you added the income into your recievables you're all set.
> 
> 1099's only matter to businesses that are run like a cash job under the table.


.......


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

1099-MISC forms are required to be mailed by the payor by January 31 to payees who receive $600.00 or more during the year. Even if you don't receive a 1099 form, you are required to report your earnings on your taxes. Hopefully, you kept track of what you made.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

or you made less than 600.00 so u are free and clear


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

everyone is always looking for tax and legal info on here.........but i tend to shy away from it........you never know who is "lurking" around the next corner

so to answer youre Q'..........what ever date is the last one legal, that's what i say


----------

